# E-Post Brief? Sinn?



## Magogan (6. März 2012)

Hiho,

ich frage mich schon ewig, welchen Sinn eigentlich der E-Post Brief hat ...

Soweit ich herausgefunden habe, kann man dort Post elektronisch zustellen, also wie eine E-Mail, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass das beim E-Post Brief Geld kostet ...

Man kann sich das auch ausdrucken lassen und dem Empfänger per Brief zustellen lassen - ok, aber warum druckt man es dann nicht selber aus und schmeißt es in den nächsten Briefkasten? Drucken lassen kostet anscheinend extra Geld für farbige oder für mehrere Seiten (ab 4 Seiten, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe).

Kann mir irgendwer erklären, welchen Sinn dieser E-Post Brief nun genau hat?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. März 2012)

er ist rechtlich bindend wie schreiben auf papier. die normale email ist es nicht


----------



## Manowar (6. März 2012)

Was ist eigentlich los mit dir? 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Postbrief


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2012)

Ja, hmm, wieso habe ich nicht an Wikipedia gedacht?

Aber daraus geht auch kein wirklicher praktischer Nutzen hervor, zumal die Ausdrucke angeblich nicht immer fehlerfrei sind ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> er ist rechtlich bindend wie schreiben auf papier. die normale email ist es nicht



Äh, doch, ist sie. Mit rechtlicher Wirksamkeit hat das nichts zu tun, es dreht sich nur um eine aufgehübschte Professionalität, die es sowieso nicht gibt.


----------



## Arosk (6. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Äh, doch, ist sie. Mit rechtlicher Wirksamkeit hat das nichts zu tun, es dreht sich nur um eine aufgehübschte Professionalität, die es sowieso nicht gibt.



Bei behördlichen Nachrichten kannst du keine E-Mail benutzen. Private Verträge sind ein anderes Pferd.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bei behördlichen Nachrichten kannst du keine E-Mail benutzen. Private Verträge sind ein anderes Pferd.



Da kommt es wohl auf die Behörde an. Auch mit Polizei und Gerichten hab ich Kontakt per Mail. Auch über die Uni (auch eine Behörde) läuft alles über die E-Mail. Auch Vertragsangebote von Behörden per Mail sind bindend. Es wird halt nur eher selten gemacht und soll mit dem E-Brief verstärkt werden. Was sich aber wohl nicht durchsetzen wird.


----------



## Saji (6. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, hmm, wieso habe ich nicht an Wikipedia gedacht?
> 
> Aber daraus geht auch kein wirklicher praktischer Nutzen hervor, zumal die Ausdrucke angeblich nicht immer fehlerfrei sind ...



Hans Müller, wohnhaft in der Amselstraße 20 in Musterstadt, meldet sich bei Heißmail an. Da Hans Müller eher ein sehr vorsichtiger paranoider Mensch ist, meldet sich Herr Müller als ein Jakob Schreiner an, der angeblich am Drosselweg 9 in Musterhafen wohnt. Herr Müller, oder sollten wir lieber sagen Herr Schreiner, hat Glück, denn seine gewünschte Adresse ist noch frei: jakob.schreiner@heißmail.pups. Jetzt kann er dank dieser Mailadresse alles mögliche anstellen, ohne das ihm jemand sofort auf die Schliche kommt. Sehr gerissen, unser Herr Müller!

Jetzt denkt sich Herr Müller, dass er auch noch so eine tolle E-Post Brief Adresse ganz gut gebrauchen könnte. Er möchte sich da natürlich wieder als Herr Jakob Schreiner ausgeben, aber das geht ja gar nicht! Er muss sich zum erstellen seiner E-Post Brief Adresse mit seinem Lichtbildausweis, auch Perso oder "Lappen" genannt, ausweisen und kann diese Adresse somit nur unter seinem richtigen Namen anmelden. Seine Adresse dürfte dann wohl so lauten: hans.müller@epost.pups. Daher kann Herr Müller mit dieser Adresse nichts schlimmes anstellen, hat aber den Vorteil das seine Briefe die er so abschickt beim Empfänger so ankommen, das sie sagen "Ah, der Herr Müller aus Musterstadt!".

Das klingt komisch, ist aber so. Und jetzt abschalten liebe Kinder!


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

Ihr habt ja immer noch nicht abgeschaltet -_-


----------



## Caps-lock (7. März 2012)

> Lappen



Für mich ist der Lappen der (alte) Führerschein.
Und versuch mal dich mit nem 40 Jahre alten Führerschein auszuweisen .

Meinem Opa haben sie seinerzeit seinen alten Lappen zwangsumgetauscht, als sie ihn Ende der 90er kontrolliert haben und er nur seine Reichsfahrerlaubnis hatte


----------



## seanbuddha (7. März 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Reichsfahrerlaubnis



Damit fuhr er immer auf dem rechten Weg, wa'?

[URL=http://250kb.de/Cc0sV5X]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/url]


----------



## Saji (7. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Damit fuhr er immer auf dem rechten Weg, wa'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich den richtig gut finde! 

Und mit "Lappen" meinte ich den ganz alten Personalausweis aus Papier zum auf- und zuklappen. Zuhause nannten wir den immer Lappen. Der Führerschein lief bei uns unter "rosa Pappe". ^^


----------



## opu-sponsor (8. März 2012)

die Rechtliche sache ist es was den ePost Brief nützlich macht !, ist wie ein Brief auf Papier mit Unterschrift !


----------



## sympathisant (8. März 2012)

für privatanwender aber nicht ungefährlich.

dir wird ne email zugestellt und egal ob du sie liest oder nicht, der termin der zustellung ist entscheidend. probleme mit dem internet als ausrede zählen da nicht. und so kann es schnell sein, dass fristen versäumt werden.


----------



## Noxiel (8. März 2012)

Und wo ist da der Unterschied zum Briefkasten? Leute, die Briefe nicht mehr öffnen weil sie ohnehin nur schlechte Nachrichten erwarten, die werden weder ihr elektronisches Postfach noch den analogen regelmäßig leeren.

So recht bin ich auch noch nicht vom E-Post Brief überzeugt, das liegt eher daran, dass die Verwendungsmöglichkeiten noch zu gering sind. Es nehmen schlicht noch nicht genügend daran teil, als das es sich lohnen würde.


----------



## sympathisant (8. März 2012)

an meinen briefkasten komme ich in der regel ran.

mein mailpostfach kann da schon eher probleme machen. PC kaputt oder der internetprovider hat probleme (gerade bei wechsel kann sowas vorkommen).

dazu kommt, dass sicher auch mail-anbieter gehackt werden können ... 


für mich bleibts dabei, dass das für den privatanwender ne verschlechterung bedeutet.


----------



## Noxiel (8. März 2012)

Und der Briefkasten ist der Hort der Sicherheit? Man hat in der Vergangenheit auch schon von klauenden Zustellern gehört, oder das ein Brief auf dem Weg zur Zustellung verschlampt wurde. 

Natürlich mag das Internet hin und wieder mal ausfallen, aber die Post wird auch nur einmal täglich zugestellt und wenn du wirklich einen derart wichtigen Brief erwartest, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du dich dann auch auf den Weg zu einem Internetcafe begeben würdest bzw. vielleicht haben auch die Postämter die Möglichkeit für die Kunden einen Terminal zur Verfügung zu stellen, wo sie ihre Briefe checken können.


----------



## sympathisant (8. März 2012)

ich hab mit der post oder meinem briefkasten noch keine probleme gehabt. aber das mag sicher nicht auf jeden zutreffen.

es geht ja nicht unbedingt um post die du erwartest. aber letztendlich müssen wir die diskussion hier nicht führen. jeder muss für sich entscheiden ob er das braucht oder nicht. dazu gibts ne menge artikel im netz. z.b. den hier:

http://www.dennis-knake.de/2010/07/23/der-e-postbrief-mehr-nachteile-als-vorteile/


----------

